# What order do the QBs go in the draft



## stonecreek (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm thinking 1- Lawrence 2- Jones 3- Trask 4- Fields. Don't think the one and half season of play is enough for Fields to leap frog the others.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 12, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> I'm thinking 1- Lawrence 2- Jones 3- Trask 4- Fields. Don't think the one and half season of play is enough for Fields to leap frog the others.



Agreed, did Jones register?  He is a jr. correct?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Agreed, did Jones register?  He is a jr. correct?


He is a redshirt Senior. Has another year but he is gone.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

If urban Meyer ends up in Jacksonville,fields will go first. If not he’ll be second. He has more skill sets than the others. He threw a 63 yard TD pass against Clemson. I’m not sure Lawrence can even throw that far let alone Jones or trask


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> I'm thinking 1- Lawrence 2- Jones 3- Trask 4- Fields. Don't think the one and half season of play is enough for Fields to leap frog the others.


What did jones play? A season +1 game. Trask? A season and a half. That doesn’t even make any sense


----------



## DannyW (Jan 12, 2021)

I think it will be Lawrence (1st round), Zack Wilson (1st), Fields (1st), Jones (1st) and then Trey Lance (2nd). Trask goes in Round 3 is my prediction.


----------



## nix03 (Jan 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> If urban Meyer ends up in Jacksonville,fields will go first. If not he’ll be second. He has more skill sets than the others. He threw a 63 yard TD pass against Clemson. I’m not sure Lawrence can even throw that far let alone Jones or trask


17 for 33, personally I don’t see him going in the top 5.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

nix03 said:


> 17 for 33, personally I don’t see him going in the top 5.


Is that game the only time you watched fields play? He threw for 3300 yards and 41 TD’s last year and ran for 10 more.


----------



## nix03 (Jan 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Is that game the only time you watched fields play? He threw for 3300 yards and 41 TD’s last year and ran for 10 more.


Nope watched several. Against what competition? Just like this year. It’s easy to  build stats playing weak opponents.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 12, 2021)

Lawrence go's 1 to Jax, Fields #4 to falcons . Zack Wilson #12 to 49rs , Jones #17 to the Raiders.  Trask some where in the 2 round to some one who needs a backup QB


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Nope watched several. Against what competition? Just like this year. It’s easy to  build stats playing weak opponents.


Fields played great last year and very well against Clemson in the loss and at least as good as Lawrence in that game. He played awesome in the game last week against Clemson and out played Lawrence again. Its amazing how much Lawrence gets a pass against good defenses. He couldn't throw at all against OSU last year to his WRs and then followed that up with a bad game against LSU. Lawrence is a fantastic QB but he hasn't played great in the last 3 games against good defenses. 

Lawrence goes first then Fields goes second not sure after that?


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> What did jones play? A season +1 game. Trask? A season and a half. That doesn’t even make any sense


Your right on that point as far as playing time for Jones/ Trask. It does not change my ranking tho. I think Fields had the tools to some degree but I see more Vince Young in him than Warren Moon.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2021)

Trevor 1 then Fields 2 to Jets.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 12, 2021)

Jones, Fields, Lawrence, Trask.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 13, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Nope watched several. Against what competition? Just like this year. It’s easy to  build stats playing weak opponents.


Absolutely. Did you see Bamas competition this year. Lol


----------



## nix03 (Jan 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Absolutely. Did you see Bamas competition this year. Lol



Sure did, they did to them what they did to Ohio State!
Look at the SEC and the Big 10 and tell me what conference is better?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 13, 2021)

Jones brought his stock price up quite a bit.  I'm not so enamored with Lawrence and Fields. QB drafting is a crapshoot


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> If urban Meyer ends up in Jacksonville,fields will go first. If not he’ll be second. He has more skill sets than the others. He threw a 63 yard TD pass against Clemson. I’m not sure Lawrence can even throw that far let alone Jones or trask


I think that they can all throw it that far


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> If urban Meyer ends up in Jacksonville,fields will go first. If not he’ll be second. He has more skill sets than the others. He threw a 63 yard TD pass against Clemson. I’m not sure Lawrence can even throw that far let alone Jones or trask


I hope that Urban goes to Jax because I still think that he takes Lawrence. He is a homer though so you never know. He picked OSU to beat Bama! I felt even better when Corso picked OSU!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 13, 2021)

I’d take Jones.  No drama, no flash...just gets the job done.  Very Brady like on the flield.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 13, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Don't think the one and half season of play is enough for Fields to leap frog the others.


McShay and Kiper are saying he should stay at OSU one more year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 13, 2021)

Lawrence, Jones, Trask, Fields

Jones won the Natty and Fields choked!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2021)

I know it makes you feel better to say that but Fields didn't choke. He did the best he could with sore or broke ribs. He could have thrown another couple TDs if his receivers helped him out a little more.

I actually hope he goes to the Falcons instead of the other dumpster fires with earlier picks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> McShay and Kiper are saying he should stay at OSU one more year.


I would be ecstatic with that!!!!!


----------



## dirtnap (Jan 13, 2021)

alphachief said:


> I’d take Jones.  No drama, no flash...just gets the job done.  Very Brady like on the flield.


I’d agree with you if he had any mobility whatsoever but man it hurts to watch him run, but then again Brady has always been the same way and it’s worked out ok for him?


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 13, 2021)

Lawrence #1 - potential franchise guy.  Fields, somewhere top 10.  I don't think Trask and Jones will go in 1st round, neither are special.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 10, 2021)

Just one analysts opinion.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ot...qb-prospect-is-obvious/ar-BB1dAcBB?li=BBnb7Kz



> The incoming 2021 NFL Draft quarterback class is shaping up to be one of the deepest in recent memory. While Clemson’s Trevor Lawrence looks to be the unanimous top prospect headed into April, Todd McShay thinks the hierarchy continues to take shape with a clear player at No. 2. The ESPN analyst named Zach Wilson as his runner-up to Lawrence, continuing his defense of of the BYU quarterback over the last few months.





> The most notable outcome of McShay’s evaluation is that Justin Fields will take a clear dive down draft boards if Wilson truly is the clear second prospect. The Ohio State quarterback garnered plenty of attention himself as he led the Buckeyes to the national championship game this January. However, he doesn’t quite have the mobility of the BYU prospect, which will likely see him slide this spring.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 10, 2021)

alphachief said:


> I’d take Jones.  No drama, no flash...just gets the job done.  Very Brady like on the flield.



THIS^^^^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Just one analysts opinion.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ot...qb-prospect-is-obvious/ar-BB1dAcBB?li=BBnb7Kz


He doesn’t quite have the mobility of the BYU prospect ? LOL


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> If urban Meyer ends up in Jacksonville,fields will go first. If not he’ll be second. He has more skill sets than the others. He threw a 63 yard TD pass against Clemson. I’m not sure Lawrence can even throw that far let alone Jones or trask




Not if urban Meyer wants to have longevity in the NFL...


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Not if urban Meyer wants to have longevity in the NFL...


Urban don't care about longevity, he will leave the NFL in a few years to spend more time with his family, oh wait, health issues oh wait..... you get the picture


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 11, 2021)

?...there’s no way he takes Fields over Lawrence...there’s no way anyone takes Fields over Lawrence


----------



## TJay (Feb 11, 2021)

I think the Falcons will choose a QB with their fourth pick unless they trade down.  I would imagine whoever they got it would be with the understanding that Ryan will be the starter.  If the Falcons are planning on trading Ryan prior to the 2022 season they need to play him enough to show that he's still a valuable trade target.  If they take a QB with a big ego he might chafe at that idea.  A smart one would hone his skills under Ryan's tutelage and maybe get some game time in the right situation.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 11, 2021)

TJay said:


> I think the Falcons will choose a QB with their fourth pick unless they trade down.  I would imagine whoever they got it would be with the understanding that Ryan will be the starter.  If the Falcons are planning on trading Ryan prior to the 2022 season they need to play him enough to show that he's still a valuable trade target.  If they take a QB with a big ego he might chafe at that idea.  A smart one would hone his skills under Ryan's tutelage and maybe get some game time in the right situation.



That’s how I see it happening...either that BYU kid or Fields...whichever is available...and then him studying the game for a season or two before he takes over the reigns


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 11, 2021)

I think that they draft the kid from BYU and trade back if he's not there.


----------



## tcward (Feb 11, 2021)

nix03 said:


> 17 for 33, personally I don’t see him going in the top 5.


Me either.


----------



## tcward (Feb 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Absolutely. Did you see Bamas competition this year. Lol


No he watched OSUs competition which was like every year..slim to none.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> No he watched OSUs competition which was like every year..slim to none.


I missed all five of their regular season games. I did tune in for their last game though and man was it a good one


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 11, 2021)

Four years down the road Lawrence will be the QB from this draft. The rest will likely still be holding clip boards either in the NFL or asking for you to take some survey at the local mall??


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 11, 2021)

Hunter922 said:


> Four years down the road Lawrence will be the QB from this draft. The rest will likely still be holding clip boards either in the NFL or asking for you to take some survey at the local mall??


Not sure about that. Clip boards okay, but Lawrence will be doing shampoo commercials and out of the league with concussion issues.


----------



## across the river (Feb 11, 2021)

Hunter922 said:


> Four years down the road Lawrence will be the QB from this draft. The rest will likely still be holding clip boards either in the NFL or asking for you to take some survey at the local mall??




First off, anyone saying Urban picks Fields over Lawrence is delusional.  Fields won't be the second QB taken. 


It goes:

Trevor Lawrence, Zach Wilson, Justin Fields, Trey Lance, then Mac Jones, with potentially all five going in the first round.  

I think Trevor and Zach Wilson both start day one, in large part due to where they go, and have potential to be great NFL quarterbacks. Similarly to Justin Herbet and Mahommes in my opinion, where Lawrence is probably better as a starter at day one, but I think Wilson has as much arm talent and better mobility than Lawrence.  He could potentially, I'm no saying he will, but potentially have a better career than Lawrence.  I say that having seen Lawrence as a junior in high school and said at that time. he would go #1 in the draft.  The concern with both is how many times they et sacked and can they stay heathy.   Fields ends up at Philly competing with Jalen Hurts, neither do that well.  Lance goes after him to Houston or Carolina, depending on what happens with Deshaun.  He is Lamar Jackson like to me.  How he works out depends on how hard he works and how much he can improve his accuracy.   Mac Jones success depends on where he goes.  New England or the Saints would give him a good chance of being successful.  He can't run, so he needs the Tom Brady run heavy then play action type offense to have a chance to be successful.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 12, 2021)

Justin Fields has lost some of his shine. I saw 3 OSU games this year. The first was against NW where Fields had something like 100 yards passing. The entire game. Then the next game against a much better Clemson team he was all-world...400 yards and 6 TD's. Wow.

Then against Alabama in the NC he looked great for about a quarter and a half, and then disappeared for the rest of the game. Poof. Gone.

The point is that he lacks consistency. You never know which Justin Fields is going to show up...the NW version or the Clemson version. I am beginning to agree with the people who say he needs another season at OSU to get more experience and consistency. But that ship has sailed.

I think that the NFL is now evaluating him as a very big gamble as a 1st round pick. History is littered with "talented" 1st round QB's who were a total waste of a very valuable pick...Ryan Leaf, JaMarcus Russell, Akili Smith, Art Schlichter,  Robert Griffin, Brady Quinn, Andre Ware and on and on.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 12, 2021)

Lawrence, Wilson, Fields , Jones , Trask


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like it's going to be an interesting draft.  Lots of good guesses here.  Appears there's more common sentiment among most with Trevor Lawrence going 1st pick.  Interesting discussion on QB order & which early teams go for what position & player. 

Here's 4 mock drafts from 4 different sports writers with a side by side comparison at the 1st web link below. 

2nd & 3rd web links are the two most recent mock drafts this week.



https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft/mock-draft/ 

*2021 NFL Mock Drafts*




https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft...tcher-in-class-steelers-target-rb-in-round-1/

*2021 NFL Mock Draft: Bengals get Joe Burrow best pass catcher in class, Steelers target RB in Round 1*

Meanwhile, the Jets and Falcons eye quarterbacks with their top-5 picks

By Ryan Wilson 

Feb 15, 2021 at 1:58 pm ET




https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft...or-weapon-jets-secure-a-qb-and-rb-in-round-1/

*2021 NFL Mock Draft: Dolphins get Tua Tagovailoa a major weapon, Jets secure a QB and RB in Round 1*

The Jaguars also draft the new face of their franchise

By Pete Prisco 

4 hrs ago


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 16, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Lawrence go's 1 to Jax, Fields #4 to falcons . Zack Wilson #12 to 49rs , Jones #17 to the Raiders.  Trask some where in the 2 round to some one who needs a backup QB


And I’m ok with that.
Rather have Lawrence but Fields is gonna do something someday.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 16, 2021)

If that tackle, Penei Sewell, is still available at #4 I would go for him. Ya''ll keep wanting a QB, I say the Falcons already have one. He just needs some time to do his thing. I'm tired of seeing defenders get to Ryan before the snap does. And Sewell is touted as a generational talent at the tackle position.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 16, 2021)

hawkeye123 said:


> Lawrence, Wilson, Fields , Jones , Trask


Looks about right.


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 17, 2021)

lawrence,fields,wilson,trask not sure after that


----------



## James12 (Feb 18, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> If urban Meyer ends up in Jacksonville,fields will go first. If not he’ll be second. He has more skill sets than the others. He threw a 63 yard TD pass against Clemson. I’m not sure Lawrence can even throw that far let alone Jones or trask



?.  Ask the Elite 11 guys from their class who slings it the farthest.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 19, 2021)

James12 said:


> ?.  Ask the Elite 11 guys from their class who slings it the farthest.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## James12 (Feb 19, 2021)

He was throwing so much farther than Lawrence!


----------



## across the river (Feb 19, 2021)

James12 said:


> ?.  Ask the Elite 11 guys from their class who slings it the farthest.





James12 said:


> He was throwing so much farther than Lawrence!



It doesn't matter how far you can through it.   Brady wouldn't have won the "who throws it the farthest" contest when he was at Michigan, but he just won his 7 Super Bowl.  Accuracy and what is between the ears is separates the greats from the rest.  Jamarcus Russel  could supposedly throw a football 70 yards off his knees and Saban has said he saw him do it at LSU.  That didn't matter.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 19, 2021)

across the river said:


> It doesn't matter how far you can through it.   Brady wouldn't have won the "who throws it the farthest" contest when he was at Michigan, but he just won his 7 Super Bowl.  Accuracy and what is between the ears is separates the greats from the rest.  Jamarcus Russel  could supposedly throw a football 70 yards off his knees and Saban has said he saw him do it at LSU.  That didn't matter.


Exactly. Being able to read a defense and get rid of the ball quickly is worth more than a few extra yards on your overthrows.


----------



## across the river (Feb 19, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Exactly. Being able to read a defense and get rid of the ball quickly is worth more than a few extra yards on your overthrows.


It has been a few years back but there was a video of the Saints at this carnival thing.  I think it was during training camp.  There was a dunking booth where you typically throw baseballs but they had footballs. I think the backup was Teddy Bridgewater but he threw a bunch of times and never dunked the guy in the booth.  Drew Brees walks up and they tell him to do it and he dunks the guy like 3 out of 4 throws.  Was pretty telling of the difference between a good qb and a great one.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


>



3yo ??????


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2021)

nickel back said:


> 3yo ??????


Obviously you didn’t read james12’s comment


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 20, 2021)

If Atlanta takes Fields at #4, he'll sit behind Ryan for a year to learn I assume.  How's he gonna take that?  Can you hire an attorney and enter the transfer portal in the NFL?   ?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 20, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Obviously you didn’t read james12’s comment



Nope seen no reason to, matter in fact I didn't even watch all the video when I seen how old it was...


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 21, 2021)

nickel back said:


> Nope seen no reason to, matter in fact I didn't even watch all the video when I seen how old it was...


Here’s a more recent video for you. If you watch the other one you’d see fields was mvp of the elite 11. Not Lawrence.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 21, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Here’s a more recent video for you. If you watch the other one you’d see fields was mvp of the elite 11. Not Lawrence.



Fields was superman against Clemson. Made all the right reads, made all the throws (except one) and made all the right decisions. And against an elite team.

Where was that guy in the NW game, or in the last 40 minutes against Alabama? Still think he could have used another season at OSU to mature and season.

Someone is going to take a flier on him in the first round. And he may become an NFL star. Or he may become the answer to a trivia question. (Name the most talented OSU quarterback ever who later became an NFL bust?) 

All depends if he works out that consistency thing.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 21, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Here’s a more recent video for you. If you watch the other one you’d see fields was mvp of the elite 11. Not Lawrence.



your man crush on Fields


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks like the Falcons have another order for another QB now that mgmt. this past week cut the backup to the backup QB that retired.


----------



## James12 (Feb 21, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Here’s a more recent video for you. If you watch the other one you’d see fields was mvp of the elite 11. Not Lawrence.



Did he actually sling it farther though? That was the topic


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2021)

James12 said:


> Did he actually sling it farther though? That was the topic


Why Yes. Yes he did.


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 22, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like the Falcons have another order for another QB now that mgmt. this past week cut the backup to the backup QB that retired.


You wud think that would be the logical thing to do but the falcons will probably just carry two and try to save a dollar


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 22, 2021)

James12 said:


> Did he actually sling it farther though? That was the topic


If throwing a football the farthest mattered all that much, Jeff George would be in the NFL Hall of Fame. Instead, a weak throwing Peyton Manning is about to be


----------



## James12 (Feb 22, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If throwing a football the farthest mattered all that much, Jeff George would be in the NFL Hall of Fame. Instead, a weak throwing Peyton Manning is about to be



Ah, ole Jeff.  Hey Peyton could sling back in the day.  Should Google his nephew, that kid is on his way.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 23, 2021)

huntersluck said:


> You wud think that would be the logical thing to do but the falcons will probably just carry two and try to save a dollar



No worries, Kurt Benkert was just on the practice squad so reckon they may want another to practice against, but of course we'll just wait & see what new HC & GM decide they want.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 23, 2021)

Justin had two bad games in his career at OSU. NW he was without his number 1 receiver and 3 starting Olineman. Because of this, NW blitzed on every down. Against Bama it was clear he was still injured from the Clemson game and Day said that a couple of weeks after the game.

This recent article actually is a great breakdown of Fields and proved alot of the first read stuff to be false. I've said this before, Lawrence had bad games as well and it never gets brought up even once. Lawrence played against NFL cornerbacks last year against OSU and he couldn't throw the ball down field to his NFL receivers. As I've said many times, If Dobbins and 1 of the receivers doesnt drop 3 easy td throws by Fields last year they would have blown Clemson out like they did this year and Fields numbers would have been off the charts in both games against Lawrence and out played him in both.

https://ftw.usatoday.com/2021/02/nfl-draft-justin-fields-one-read-quarterback-report


----------



## DannyW (Feb 24, 2021)

Be interesting 5-10 years from now when you look back on this bunch of QB's. Shaping up to be one of the best classes ever...could even be better than the 2004 class (Roethlisberger, Rivers and Eli Manning) and maybe even better than what's considered the best class ever...1983 (Elway, Marino and Jim Kelly among others).


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 24, 2021)

After reading several articles about Fields draft stock falling, several teams are seeing the same things with him, he'll go after Lance..4th qb picked or lower


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 24, 2021)

Draft QB opinions obviously will continue bouncing up & down 'til the event is over, but these 4 CBS Sports mock draft people at the web link below are now locked in agreement on the 1st 4 QB's go 1st pick - Trevor Lawrence, 2nd pick - Zach Wilson, 3rd QB - Justin Fields, & 4th QB - Trey Lance.



https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/draft/mock-draft/

Updated: 2/22/21


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 24, 2021)

What's Mel Kiper saying? His word is the truth...


----------



## across the river (Feb 24, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Justin had two bad games in his career at OSU. NW he was without his number 1 receiver and 3 starting Olineman. Because of this, NW blitzed on every down. Against Bama it was clear he was still injured from the Clemson game and Day said that a couple of weeks after the game.
> 
> This recent article actually is a great breakdown of Fields and proved alot of the first read stuff to be false. I've said this before, Lawrence had bad games as well and it never gets brought up even once. Lawrence played against NFL cornerbacks last year against OSU and he couldn't throw the ball down field to his NFL receivers. As I've said many times, If Dobbins and 1 of the receivers doesnt drop 3 easy td throws by Fields last year they would have blown Clemson out like they did this year and Fields numbers would have been off the charts in both games against Lawrence and out played him in both.
> 
> https://ftw.usatoday.com/2021/02/nfl-draft-justin-fields-one-read-quarterback-report



Justin Fields played 4 teams this year with defenses that were ranked in the top 20.   That is the defense ratings, not the overall team.   He went 1 and 3 in those games and threw 6 picks.   For caparison, Zach Wilson faced two teams with defenses ranked in the top 20 and one that was in the low 30s.   He threw 1 pick in those three games. Fields had 69 completions in those 4 games, and Wilson had 68 in his three.  However, Field's had well over a 100 attempts and completion percentage in the high 50s, where Wilson's was well over 70% on less than 100 attempts.  The knock on Fields is not, nor has it ever been, whether or not he is a superior athlete or how far he can throw the ball.  The question is, and his NFL career will depend on, whether or not he can make quick decisions and make accurate throws to receivers that aren't wide open, like most of his were the majority of the time.  You mention Olave being out, but he played in the championship game.  Unfortunately for him and Fields he was matched up against a true NFL caliber corner in Surtain most of the time.   Fields will see a Surtain every week in the NFL, and his receivers won't be able to separate from them like they did at OSU, where 99% of the time his receiver was waaaay better than the guy lined up against him.   This is why Fields is dropping.   Only having three bad games is quite telling, when most all of your other games are against teams that aren't really good at all.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 24, 2021)

across the river said:


> Justin Fields played 4 teams this year with defenses that were ranked in the top 20.   That is the defense ratings, not the overall team.   He went 1 and 3 in those games and threw 6 picks.   For caparison, Zach Wilson faced two teams with defenses ranked in the top 20 and one that was in the low 30s.   He threw 1 pick in those three games. Fields had 69 completions in those 4 games, and Wilson had 68 in his three.  However, Field's had well over a 100 attempts and completion percentage in the high 50s, where Wilson's was well over 70% on less than 100 attempts.  The knock on Fields is not, nor has it ever been, whether or not he is a superior athlete or how far he can throw the ball.  The question is, and his NFL career will depend on, whether or not he can make quick decisions and make accurate throws to receivers that aren't wide open, like most of his were the majority of the time.  You mention Olave being out, but he played in the championship game.  Unfortunately for him and Fields he was matched up against a true NFL caliber corner in Surtain most of the time.   Fields will see a Surtain every week in the NFL, and his receivers won't be able to separate from them like they did at OSU, where 99% of the time his receiver was waaaay better than the guy lined up against him.   This is why Fields is dropping.   Only having three bad games is quite telling, when most all of your other games are against teams that aren't really good at all.



that will leave a mark


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 24, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Be interesting 5-10 years from now when you look back on this bunch of QB's. Shaping up to be one of the best classes ever...could even be better than the 2004 class (Roethlisberger, Rivers and Eli Manning) and maybe even better than what's considered the best class ever...1983 (Elway, Marino and Jim Kelly among others).




No chance, and won't come close to 2004 imo. Will be interesting though for sure


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 24, 2021)

o2bfishin said:


> No chance, and won't come close to 2004 imo. Will be interesting though for sure


If it's not close to 2004 and I don't think it will either, then there's absolutely no chance of coming close to 1983. 2004 doesn't come close to 1983.


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 24, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If it's not close to 2004 and I don't think it will either, then there's absolutely no chance of coming close to 1983. 2004 doesn't come close to 1983.


Oh I agree, probably will never be another class like 1983. My wording was bad.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 25, 2021)

across the river said:


> Justin Fields played 4 teams this year with defenses that were ranked in the top 20.   That is the defense ratings, not the overall team.   He went 1 and 3 in those games and threw 6 picks.   For caparison, Zach Wilson faced two teams with defenses ranked in the top 20 and one that was in the low 30s.   He threw 1 pick in those three games. Fields had 69 completions in those 4 games, and Wilson had 68 in his three.  However, Field's had well over a 100 attempts and completion percentage in the high 50s, where Wilson's was well over 70% on less than 100 attempts.  The knock on Fields is not, nor has it ever been, whether or not he is a superior athlete or how far he can throw the ball.  The question is, and his NFL career will depend on, whether or not he can make quick decisions and make accurate throws to receivers that aren't wide open, like most of his were the majority of the time.  You mention Olave being out, but he played in the championship game.  Unfortunately for him and Fields he was matched up against a true NFL caliber corner in Surtain most of the time.   Fields will see a Surtain every week in the NFL, and his receivers won't be able to separate from them like they did at OSU, where 99% of the time his receiver was waaaay better than the guy lined up against him.   This is why Fields is dropping.   Only having three bad games is quite telling, when most all of your other games are against teams that aren't really good at all.



That biggest knock on him right now is his staring down receivers instead of going through his progressions and scanning the field..

From Sports Illustrated
NFL insider Tony Pauline says Fields is dropping down some NFL teams' draft boards.

“The main concern is that Justin Fields stares down the primary target. He doesn’t look away from the primary target. He doesn’t process things as quickly as they want him to," Pauline said. "During the Senior Bowl, I mentioned how there was one team who has broken down all of Justin Fields’ passes in 2020. They said that just seven times, he looked off the primary target. The other 200+ passes he threw to his primary target.​    “There are some people out there        that are telling me Justin Fields has fallen down their boards, because while they think while he is a great physical specimen and he’s got tremendous arm strength, and is a great arm talent, they think that there is a concern there about staring down a primary target and not being able to process things that quickly. I don’t know that I completely agree with that, but that is the word from some teams out there.”


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> That biggest knock on him right now is his staring down receivers instead of going through his progressions and scanning the field..
> 
> From Sports Illustrated
> NFL insider Tony Pauline says Fields is dropping down some NFL teams' draft boards.
> ...



Did yall even read the article I linked in my previous post. It shoots down this first read stuff with facts not assumptions. It specifically addresses your quote about only 7 times looking past his first read and proves that quote is straight up false. Lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2021)

across the river said:


> Justin Fields played 4 teams this year with defenses that were ranked in the top 20.   That is the defense ratings, not the overall team.   He went 1 and 3 in those games and threw 6 picks.   For caparison, Zach Wilson faced two teams with defenses ranked in the top 20 and one that was in the low 30s.   He threw 1 pick in those three games. Fields had 69 completions in those 4 games, and Wilson had 68 in his three.  However, Field's had well over a 100 attempts and completion percentage in the high 50s, where Wilson's was well over 70% on less than 100 attempts.  The knock on Fields is not, nor has it ever been, whether or not he is a superior athlete or how far he can throw the ball.  The question is, and his NFL career will depend on, whether or not he can make quick decisions and make accurate throws to receivers that aren't wide open, like most of his were the majority of the time.  You mention Olave being out, but he played in the championship game.  Unfortunately for him and Fields he was matched up against a true NFL caliber corner in Surtain most of the time.   Fields will see a Surtain every week in the NFL, and his receivers won't be able to separate from them like they did at OSU, where 99% of the time his receiver was waaaay better than the guy lined up against him.   This is why Fields is dropping.   Only having three bad games is quite telling, when most all of your other games are against teams that aren't really good at all.



Thats funny, he only lost 2 games in the last 2 years and you say he lost 3 just this past year? Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2021)

nickel back said:


> that will leave a mark


What will leave a mark is saying Fields lost 3 games this past year when he has only lost 2 in the last 2 years. Lol ouch


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 25, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Did yall even read the article I linked in my previous post. It shoots down this first read stuff with facts not assumptions. It specifically addresses your quote about only 7 times looking past his first read and proves that quote is straight up false. Lol



No...??


----------



## across the river (Feb 25, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats funny, he only lost 2 games in the last 2 years and you say he lost 3 just this past year? Maybe I'm missing something?


3 and 1, sorry I'm dyslexic.  The point I was making, was you normally can't throw six picks and win 3 out of 4 games.  Obviously his D and the run game bailed him out on most of him.  His performance in the games against which the teams were pretty decent, honestly wasn't very good.  Against Clemson, they ran the ball down there throat, which is what opened up the pass game for him, but there wasn't a game, that I saw anyway, against a good team where he put the team on his back and lead the way.  Not one. 
My mistake doesn't change the stats though.   Those weren't backwards.   I hope the kid hs a good NFL carreer, I really do.  I have no reason not to.   I'm simply pointing out why he is falling.  He is absolutely great when there is no pressure and his receiver is wide open, which was much of his carreer due to the talent around him.  When he is under pressure or the corner is on his guy like. glove, which is what will happen in the pros, he honestly hasn't been that good in most cases.


----------



## DannyW (Feb 25, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Did yall even read the article I linked in my previous post. It shoots down this first read stuff with facts not assumptions. It specifically addresses your quote about only 7 times looking past his first read and proves that quote is straight up false. Lol



Yeah, I read it. The underlying tone of the article implies "people are falsely saying that because he is black, his progression reads are not as quick as a white QB. Racism abounds!"

I'm one that has a hard time believing that an owner, who has literally sunk millions (billions?) in an NFL franchise, and who desperately wants to win a championship, would shy away from the best talent available at the most important position on the field - regardless of race.

73% of the other players are black, why would a team single out the QB position to be racist? 

I believe that when evaluating NFL talent, racism and stereotyping are by and large a non-factor. And rightly so. The number of black NFL QB's sort of proves that point.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, I read it. The underlying tone of the article implies "people are falsely saying that because he is black, his progression reads are not as quick as a white QB. Racism abounds!"
> 
> I'm one that has a hard time believing that an owner, who has literally sunk millions (billions?) in an NFL franchise, and who desperately wants to win a championship, would shy away from the best talent available at the most important position on the field - regardless of race.
> 
> ...


That part of the article I didn't agree with as far as the black angle. My only point in posting the article was he accurately shot down the one read stuff. He gave example after example disproving it. Also alot of the single reads is Days offense and those plays called.

Bottom line, we can look back in a few years and see what Fields is or isn't.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2021)

across the river said:


> 3 and 1, sorry I'm dyslexic.  The point I was making, was you normally can't throw six picks and win 3 out of 4 games.  Obviously his D and the run game bailed him out on most of him.  His performance in the games against which the teams were pretty decent, honestly wasn't very good.  Against Clemson, they ran the ball down there throat, which is what opened up the pass game for him, but there wasn't a game, that I saw anyway, against a good team where he put the team on his back and lead the way.  Not one



He outplayed Lawrence in both games against him. If Dobbins and 1 of his receivers doesnt drop 3 easy TDs in the first half in the payoff game in 2019 Fields would have had over 450 yds and 5 tds and they would have blown Clemson out. Heck. If Olave doesn't run wrong route he might have had a td at the end of the game as well. Lawrence could not throw the ball against OSU in that game with 2 NFL first round receivers . In this last game against Clemson Fields was 22-28 for 400yds with 6tds and out played Lawrence yet again as far as throwing the ball. People can say what they want about his performance against NW but he was without his go to receiver and 3 starters on tge oline and NW brought the house on every play. OSU oline was very bad on that day and Fields was running for his life. Against Bama he gave a great effort but was in bad shape with his ribs and thats just a fact even though he didn't use it as an excuse.

By the way Lawrence threw 4 pics in a game last year and still won. Lawrence has had just as many or more bad games then Fields but he gets a pass on those for some reason?

Bottom line, both are great QBs and I understand why Lawrence will go first but I think Fields is a great passer as well and for some reason gets more scrutiny then Lawrence. I also have a hunch their are a couple owners putting out smoke screens as they always do leading up to the draft. We will see.


----------



## across the river (Feb 25, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> He outplayed Lawrence in both games against him. If Dobbins and 1 of his receivers doesnt drop 3 easy TDs in the first half in the payoff game in 2019 Fields would have had over 450 yds and 5 tds and they would have blown Clemson out. Heck. If Olave doesn't run wrong route he might have had a td at the end of the game as well. Lawrence could not throw the ball against OSU in that game with 2 NFL first round receivers . In this last game against Clemson Fields was 22-28 for 400yds with 6tds and out played Lawrence yet again as far as throwing the ball. People can say what they want about his performance against NW but he was without his go to receiver and 3 starters on tge oline and NW brought the house on every play. OSU oline was very bad on that day and Fields was running for his life. Against Bama he gave a great effort but was in bad shape with his ribs and thats just a fact even though he didn't use it as an excuse.
> 
> By the way Lawrence threw 4 pics in a game last year and still won. Lawrence has had just as many or more bad games then Fields but he gets a pass on those for some reason?
> 
> Bottom line, both are great QBs and I understand why Lawrence will go first but I think Fields is a great passer as well and for some reason gets more scrutiny then Lawrence. I also have a hunch their are a couple owners putting out smoke screens as they always do leading up to the draft. We will see.





Ohio State's line destroyed Clemson.  Clemson has 52 yards rushing, so they had zero run game, and OSU only rushed four most of the time.  The majority of the second half, when Clemson was down big, they played for the pass.   Lawrence was still 33 for 48 with 2 TDs and 1 pick (which was the tip in the end zone with a minute left int he 4TH) and had 400 yards.   I don't think a single receiver averaged over 20 yards per catch, because they played zone a bunch of the second half, which is more difficult to throw against. 

Sermon alone rush for nearly 200 yards.  Clemson couldn't stop it, even with the safety coming down.  Therefore the play action, and specifically the deep ball, was there all night.  Three Ohio Stye receivers averaged over twenty yards PER CATCH, and two more averaged over 15.  On two of the deep balls to Olave, the deep touchdown to 6, and a couple of touchdowns to 88, the guys were wiiiiiide open.   In more than one instance on several of those, the ball was a little behind the receviver, or had him out of stride.  The long TD to Olave he actually had to reach behind him to catch it, but the DB wasn't close, so it didn't matter.   Had the corner been in his pocket, the pass would have been batted down or even picked.  Same for the ball behind the tight end where no one was close. 

Fields played two legit NFL corners, Surtain and the Newsome kid, that I think got hurt in that game.   He struggled in both cases.  Like I said, I hope he has a great career, but all this he is as good as Lawrence stuff from OSU fans isn't reality.   Watch the game again.  Watch how open the OSU guys are verses the Clemson receivers.  Ignore the jerseys and look at the throws.  I  think the concerns are pretty obvious.


----------

